# Accountants 190 NSW Aspirants 2019-20



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
The purpose of this thread is to track NSW 190 invites/preinvites for the New financial Year 2019-20.
Thanks for your valuable time and contribution


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

DOE- 25/01 80 Points for 189 & 85 for 190


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi my DOE 20 feb 2019 80 @189 and 85 @190 i might gain 5 points after Oct if positive assesment comes out from work 

Hoping to get through by Latest March as my TR visa will expire then March 20 2020

All the best to each one of us 👍


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Gracious0 said:


> Hi my DOE 20 feb 2019 80 @189 and 85 @190 i might gain 5 points after Oct if positive assesment comes out from work
> 
> Hoping to get through by Latest March as my TR visa will expire then March 20 2020
> 
> All the best to each one of us 👍


Keep patience and faith in God. You are on the *right track* and will get it one day. There not many people with genuine NSW experience. 
Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hope so piyali 
And all the best wishes to you too if you are in the same phase 👍


----------



## Aditya97 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi, 189 - 80 points & 190- 85 points. Have 5 years of experience in India. Any chance for me?


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

85 189
90 190
With 1 year NSW work experience

DOE: 25 June 2019

I am patiently waiting and praying for an invite.


----------



## KengurMark (May 12, 2017)

DOE 28/05/2019
190 - 90 points with one year of experience in Sydney. Got a nasty feeling that this won't be enough for the invite.


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

KengurMark said:


> DOE 28/05/2019
> 190 - 90 points with one year of experience in Sydney. Got a nasty feeling that this won't be enough for the invite.


Are you single? Single applicants might have a higher chance after November.


----------



## KengurMark (May 12, 2017)

Yes, I am single and I will get those extra 10 points. Do you think we will have to update EOI or it will be updated automatically?


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

Thats still a big question. DOHA haven’t announced any further details on EOI. It is necessary for them to upgrade the system for us to update the info before 16/11. If we are single, it might not be a problem for us, but the points might change for applicants with partners. I am bit worried since they haven’t touched anything regarding EOI.


KengurMark said:


> Yes, I am single and I will get those extra 10 points. Do you think we will have to update EOI or it will be updated automatically?


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

*190 eoi*

DOE : 7 October 2018

189 - 80 Points
190 - 85 Points (with one year local experience)


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Aditya97 said:


> Hi, 189 - 80 points & 190- 85 points. Have 5 years of experience in India. Any chance for me?


Unfortunately, NSW added new requirements of living and working in NSW for 1 year.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

KengurMark said:


> DOE 28/05/2019
> 190 - 90 points with one year of experience in Sydney. Got a nasty feeling that this won't be enough for the invite.


So far I have not seen many people with 80+ 5 with NSW experience. Yes, there are a lot of people with 85 points but not all of them satisfy new requirements. Let's wait a few more days so that other people join in which helps in getting a fair estimate. Hopefully, all 90 pointers will be invited within the next 2 months.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

Piyali said:


> So far I have not seen many people with 80+ 5 with NSW experience. Yes, there are a lot of people with 85 points but not all of them satisfy new requirements. Let's wait a few more days so that other people join in which helps in getting a fair estimate. Hopefully, all 90 pointers will be invited within the next 2 months.:fingerscrossed:


Me neither. Getting the local experience is surely not a piece of cake. Let's hope for the best. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

rush.k said:


> Me neither. Getting the local experience is surely not a piece of cake. Let's hope for the best. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


One more thing, people with 90 points are invited till 10 June and so now people with 80 or 85 + 5 left in the queue from 9th March 2018. Does anyone know how many accountants being invited by NSW in the previous year?


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Something is not right. How come DOE went to 12/2018 from 03/2019.
Something fishy going on. People not removing unused EOI's.


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi 
Piyali
Can you please explain how does this impact us waiting on que?? Sorry , i always find it hard to understand DHA policy .


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Gracious0 said:


> Hi
> Piyali
> Can you please explain how does this impact us waiting on que?? Sorry , i always find it hard to understand DHA policy .


More people in queue means we have to wait until they get invited


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

Since an additional requirement has been added for NSW, does it mean that offshore applicants have to withdraw their EOI? 
Or can the same EOI remain and change the state to either Tas or NT, of course post getting a job offer letter?
Also, could someone please let me know which websites do you'll refer for jobs? Thanks.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

mitsy said:


> Since an additional requirement has been added for NSW, does it mean that offshore applicants have to withdraw their EOI?
> Or can the same EOI remain and change the state to either Tas or NT, of course post getting a job offer letter?
> Also, could someone please let me know which websites do you'll refer for jobs? Thanks.




You need not withdraw EOI but update it to other states.
For jobs try on seek or linked in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

Piyali said:


> You need not withdraw EOI but update it to other states.
> For jobs try on seek or linked in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Piyali. Much appreciated.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I am really hoping for NSW 190 invitation round will happen today, as usual, they sent invites on Friday (last one of July). Please update the forum if someone receives pre invite/email from NSW. Please mention your DOE and Points score. 
Thanks and Goodluck!


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Did anyone get pre invite today?
People reported in other threads. 
Looks like they didn't invite accountants


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

I have heard 1 accountant with 90+5 got NSW invite.


Piyali said:


> Did anyone get pre invite today?
> People reported in other threads.
> Looks like they didn't invite accountants


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

90 points? Those with 90 points will surely get a 189 invite in August.



hannahng21 said:


> I have heard 1 accountant with 90+5 got NSW invite.
> 
> 
> Piyali said:
> ...


----------



## hannahng21 (May 11, 2017)

Yeah I just update what NSW is inviting this round


MaQ2017 said:


> 90 points? Those with 90 points will surely get a 189 invite in August.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

So what are the next step available for accountants?do phd?


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Studying phd will give us 5 points?

Might as well consider studying other courses.

I'm so tired chasing points. 😤



emios88 said:


> So what are the next step available for accountants?do phd?


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

emios88 said:


> So what are the next step available for accountants?do phd?


by the time you finish Phd the points will go up to 110. I think better to do some other course. Maybe a trade course - painter or chef


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

hannahng21 said:


> I have heard 1 accountant with 90+5 got NSW invite.


80 + 5(local experience)
DOE - 7 October 2018 

No pre-invite yet.....


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Here we go!
November points system will be only applicable for 491/494 Visa


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

I Hope it is so


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Is there any accountant invited last night by mistake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitsy (May 8, 2018)

Piyali said:


> Here we go!
> November points system will be only applicable for 491/494 Visa


Are you sure? I was under the impression that it is applicable for even 190 and 189 visas as well?


----------



## AbdullahzafarACCA (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi guys,

I am new here. I am intending to apply for immigration. Can you guys help me a little bit. I am ACCA member and have experience of 4 years in Internal Audit. So, I intend to apply through internal audit profession. 

What would be the chances of getting immigration based on Internal Audit profession. 

Secondly, my two elder brothers and one sister are Australian citizen. Would it have impact on my immigration process?

By 1 December 2019 my points will be around 70 based on Ielts 7 Each band. Breakdown of points are as follows:

Age: *30*

Qualification: *15 *(As ACCA member equivalent to AQF 7)

Language: *10 *(7 each)

Overseas Experience: *5* (As my total experience falls under 4-5 years but post qualification experience is 2.5 years)

Single: *10*


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

AbdullahzafarACCA said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new here. I am intending to apply for immigration. Can you guys help me a little bit. I am ACCA member and have experience of 4 years in Internal Audit. So, I intend to apply through internal audit profession.
> 
> ...



It is almost impossible to get Pr with 70 points, especially for accountants. Check last invitation round's points for accountants at skill select website.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Any accountant got pre invite today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

I think they are only inviting occupations with high availability 😞

However, when it comes to low availability occupations, they invited those with 1 year NSW experience (although experience is not required in their occupation)



Piyali said:


> Any accountant got pre invite today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

From 1st Jan 2019 to 7th August, NSW invited 654 accountants Out of it 338 people with 80+5 points invited. Only two people were invited in July 2019 month with 95 points.


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

189 - 80+5 (Local experience)
190 - 90 

DOE 3/09/19


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Piyali said:


> From 1st Jan 2019 to 7th August, NSW invited 654 accountants Out of it 338 people with 80+5 points invited. Only two people were invited in July 2019 month with 95 points.


80+5 or 85+5?


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Rockstarapaque said:


> 80+5 or 85+5?


According to FOI the total points is 85 which means 80+5. But disappointing is that NSW only invited 2 people in July (as per FOI) and possibly under 10 people in August. Let's hope they have a full round in September


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

How do you know?


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

rush.k said:


> How do you know?


I have FOI lodged by my relative.


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Piyali said:


> Rockstarapaque said:
> 
> 
> > 80+5 or 85+5?
> ...


I am a bit confused here. So you accountants with 80+ 5 ss got invited from january to june 2019? I know a few people who got invited till feb.. but that was the last invite i heard with 80+5..


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

That's really strange.
My old EOI (updated on 7 Oct 2018) was on 80+5 (local experience) but I didn't get the invitation.
That EOI has been expired now as it was lodged in 2017 so I made another one January this year..


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Check Iscah has just uploaded same FOI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Piyali said:


> Check Iscah has just uploaded same FOI
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just had a look. Looks like it is 85 without ss


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

Yes..


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

rush.k said:


> Yes..


I am not sure whats going on.. Iscah just stated that those points were infact with SS. How the hell did we not ger invited even after fulfilling all the bloody criteria?!??!?!


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

I have already worked out something else. Waiting for PR is such a waste of time. You guys should also think of something else now...


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

What’s your plan? Would you mind sharing?



rush.k said:


> I have already worked out something else. Waiting for PR is such a waste of time. You guys should also think of something else now...


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

Employer sponsorship - 482 visa.


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you and I’m happy for you. 

Please note that you have to wait for 3 years so that you could apply for pr. But I personally think that’s a good option rather than being uncertain. All the best!




rush.k said:


> Employer sponsorship - 482 visa.


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

Well there was no other option for me. Didn't want to go back on a student visa and start all over again with so much of uncertainty.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

MaQ2017 said:


> Thank you and I’m happy for you.
> 
> Please note that you have to wait for 3 years so that you could apply for pr. But I personally think that’s a good option rather than being uncertain. All the best!


I thought once you get 3 years experience you can jump directly to 186 visa? So 2 years exp initially and work for 1 year and apply to 186 to get PR?


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

I was thinking the same tbh. The website just says 3 years relevant work experience. Haven't actually researched that much about it.


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

I think transitioning from 482 to 186 requires working for the same employer for 3 years. But I think you can apply for 186 directly if you have 3 years relevant experience 😊



Thuong Nguyen said:


> MaQ2017 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you and I’m happy for you.
> ...


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Go for it! Apply for 482 now and worry about 186 later 👍



rush.k said:


> I was thinking the same tbh. The website just says 3 years relevant work experience. Haven't actually researched that much about it.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

MaQ2017 said:


> I think transitioning from 482 to 186 requires working for the same employer for 3 years. But I think you can apply for 186 directly if you have 3 years relevant experience 😊


Just consulted with my agent. She said you can jump to 186 directly once you have 3 years experience. However 186 required you need to have skill assessment in long term list.


----------



## vyrarchz (Jul 26, 2018)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Just consulted with my agent. She said you can jump to 186 directly once you have 3 years experience. However 186 required you need to have skill assessment in long term list.


who is your agent?


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

Thank you so much for checking this.. Gives me a big relief.


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Are you guys going to lodge a 482 visa? I am trying to work on this now. Should we create a whatsapp/ messenger group (I am not sure if posting something like this is allowed in this forum. If not, please delete).

Apologies, off topic...



rush.k said:


> Thank you so much for checking this.. Gives me a big relief.


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

I am already on 482 now..


----------



## MaQ2017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow! How many months did it take for you to receive the grant? 



rush.k said:


> I am already on 482 now..


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

It took exactly one month for the whole process..


----------



## akash1991 (Jun 22, 2016)

rush.k said:


> It took exactly one month for the whole process..


Hi Rush

Would you please share the process with us? I will be applying for 482 in the near future. 

Any information you can provide will be really helpful.

Thanks


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi
The visa is pretty straight forward. The first thing you need is to find an employer who is ready to sponsor you and then go from there. Please note as per the new requirements for this visa, you need to have at least 2 years work exp. in the same field.


----------



## Rajahindustani (Jan 15, 2020)

Any Updates Guys?


----------



## rush.k (Feb 11, 2019)

Still waiting..


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Rajahindustani said:


> Any Updates Guys?


No pre invites reported by accountants for the month of Dec 2019 and January 2020.

Let's hope February 2020 brings good news for accountants.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rockstarapaque (Sep 5, 2018)

Mr. said:


> Rajahindustani said:
> 
> 
> > Any Updates Guys?
> ...


Accountant general had moved down to low priority list as per NSW updated list..


----------



## Rajahindustani (Jan 15, 2020)

after waiting 2 years to get an invite now it seems a bad idea to pursue the hope of an invite.


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

I created this thread long ago to help each other. I wanted to share information for one last time as I am leaving this forum for good. 
I hope this will help some people:
186 ENS - Accountant General
Nomination and Visa - 18 August
Medical Oct 26 at Wollongong (waited two months for just HIV test).
Nomination approved 27 Oct.
Visa Grant - 3rd November.
No additional docs requested. No CO contact from beginning.
Good luck everyone and thanks for supporting. specially @Mr.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Piyali said:


> I created this thread long ago to help each other. I wanted to share information for one last time as I am leaving this forum for good.
> I hope this will help some people:
> 186 ENS - Accountant General
> Nomination and Visa - 18 August
> ...


Congratulations on your quest.

and all the best for you future.


----------

